# do we need religion to be good people



## ChadsWick1234 (Oct 31, 2009)

What is the purpose of religion to give us some sort of moral code to live are lives by. What about the way we treat others? If you want to believe in Christainity it's all about serving others. Whats wrong with satanism as it has some good points such as self preservation. People seem to argue more over which religion is right then looking into the deeper issues. It's more on how you live your life. I really feel in my life I have been more generous to other then they have ever been to me. I don't owe anyone anything anymore.


----------



## Naked Ape (Apr 5, 2010)

Among religious people (especially the ones who rule the religions) you can find the very worse of mankind. So I would say not only you do not need it, but it’s easier to be a good person without religions.
Without religions you give up dogmas and authorities and you start thinking by yourself, which is always the best choice.
Some religions (included Christianity) are alienating, filling us with feeling of guiltiness about sex, selfishness and other things.
This has been understood a long while ago, already in the 18- hundreds a German philosopher, Feuerbach, wrote a book talking about the alienation which Christianity produces.

Being good people is about intelligence, especially emotional intelligence.
It’s about being happy, and to be happy you need to understand yourself, and to understand other people.
Understanding how to respect yourself and respect other people around.
Understanding balances of behaviours and it’s not easy, especially if you are stressed out, alienated and frustrated by an hectic society and/or a psychological problem like SA and also if people around you are alienated and frustrated.
But at least you know what to aim to. You know you can pursue to become a better person and make yourself and others around you happy, developing your (emotional) intelligence.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I was raised a Christian, and while I still believe in the message of Jesus(love each other as you love yourself), I don't identify with the religion. This is because it's been 2010 years since Jesus was around and his message has been forgotten. Religion's only goal now is to get as much money and power as they can get, which is the opposite of what Jesus wanted people to do. Jesus wanted everyone to give away their possessions to others and to separate the ego from the soul.
The basis of most religions are well-meaning, but the people in charge are some of the most corrupt people to ever live.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I think those of us born with a conscience can decide objectively what is good and evil but those born without still need the threat of eternal damnation to refrain them from doing much evil.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

No.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Absolutely not. Morality and empathy for another human being are not dependent on who or what you believe in.

That said..I have met some nasty people who happened to be Christian. I was very glad they had the threat of hell to keep them halfway decent. (not picking on Christianity here, eh, it'll happen in every religion with a guilt/punishment/something component to it)


----------



## happyman2011 (Jun 20, 2010)

*Do we need religion to be good people?
*
We don't need one, but sometimes having a religion helps you to be a good person, just treat the religion as a simple support group.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

the cheat said:


> I was raised a Christian, and while I still believe in the message of Jesus(love each other as you love yourself), I don't identify with the religion. This is because i*t's been 2010 years since Jesus was around and his message has been forgotten.* Religion's only goal now is to get as much money and power as they can get, which is the opposite of what Jesus wanted people to do. Jesus wanted everyone to give away their possessions to others and to separate the ego from the soul.
> The basis of most religions are well-meaning, but the people in charge are some of the most corrupt people to ever live.


Conversely, if I were to take my religion more seriously, I would become a very, VERY cynical man. The amount of corruption within Christianity alone is enough to make any 'christian' feel like the world is not worth saving.


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

Well for some people its great, it gives them structure and can bring people out of the pits.But no you don't need religion to be a good person, being good to yourself,listening to yourself/becoming more intuitive is way better then any religion i think.

Concerning Christianity I think jesus was a really good guy but people just severely misinterpreted him.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

VIncymon said:


> Conversely, if I were to take my religion more seriously, I would become a very, VERY cynical man. The amount of corruption within Christianity alone is enough to make any 'christian' feel like the world is not worth saving.


I don't know about that - I have probably started taking my religion far more seriously in the last ten years. I see corruption, but realize that other people have their issues - it is on them to fix it. In the meantime, I will not let the bitterness and corruption of others get to me.

"And lead us not into temptation
But deliver us from evil."


----------



## serendipitydodo (Apr 11, 2010)

I spoke to a Christian friend the other day. I'm an Agnostic (that's the one where you're on the fence and keep an open mind, right? ) My friend told me that Jesus has created a place for the souls of Christians to live for eternity. I told her that I've always thought that, if you live your life as a good person (never intentionally hurting anyone or anything) then, if there is a god, He will love whoever is good (Christian or not) and therefore allow their souls into Heaven. She told me that this is not the case - that only good people who have made a commitment to live as a Christian will be allowed into Heaven when they die. The souls of people who haven't made that commitment will die forever. This has scared me. She was so sure about what she said. She became a Christian when she was about 30 and is now in her 60s. Making a commitment, for me, would feel superficial - like buying a ticket to Heaven, just in case. I feel unable to resolutely believe in God but I still endeavour to be a good person.

Do you guys think that, if you're a good person and there is a heaven, after all, you will be allowed into Heaven? It feels like discrimination, if not, and wouldn't that go against the idea of God loving us all, as His children? I'm confused. :|


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

serendipitydodo said:


> I spoke to a Christian friend the other day. I'm an Agnostic (that's the one where you're on the fence and keep an open mind, right? ) My friend told me that Jesus has created a place for the souls of Christians to live for eternity. I told her that I've always thought that, if you live your life as a good person (never intentionally hurting anyone or anything) then, if there is a god, He will love whoever is good (Christian or not) and therefore allow their souls into Heaven. She told me that this is not the case - that only good people who have made a commitment to live as a Christian will be allowed into Heaven when they die. The souls of people who haven't made that commitment will die forever. This has scared me. She was so sure about what she said. She became a Christian when she was about 30 and is now in her 60s. Making a commitment, for me, would feel superficial - like buying a ticket to Heaven, just in case. I feel unable to resolutely believe in God but I still endeavour to be a good person.
> 
> Do you guys think that, if you're a good person and there is a heaven, after all, you will be allowed into Heaven? It feels like discrimination, if not, and wouldn't that go against the idea of God loving us all, as His children? I'm confused. :|


I'm going to go out on a limb and say she, and the whole religion, is wrong.
Humans created religion, not God. So to think just one of them is the only path to God is ridiculous.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I doubt that there is such a creature as a "good person."


----------



## serendipitydodo (Apr 11, 2010)

the cheat said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and say she, and the whole religion, is wrong.
> Humans created religion, not God. So to think just one of them is the only path to God is ridiculous.


Thank you.  I want to think that, if there is a god (and I'd like to think someone is watching over us/there are angels - or maybe I'm like the blue people in Avatar and feel incredibly connected to nature and 'spiritual' in that sense), He/She would be open-minded and accepting.


----------



## ChadsWick1234 (Oct 31, 2009)

serendipitydodo said:


> Thank you.  I want to think that, if there is a god (and I'd like to think someone is watching over us/there are angels - or maybe I'm like the blue people in Avatar and feel incredibly connected to nature and 'spiritual' in that sense), He/She would be open-minded and accepting.


 I consider myself I decent person. I try to judge others on their character not on there religion. Religion works for some great. I believe in alot of different things. Some things i identify with other I don't. How can this be considered morally wrong. In essence it's thinking for yourself being your own individual. I don't hate Christains or other religious people. Maybe it's peoples actions I don't like.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

No. To me Religion just seems like a way of controlling the masses by fear mongering and making false promises. 

I'm not necessarily against it, though... I just enjoy observing from a safe distance.


----------



## hatepickingnames (May 14, 2010)

To answer the original question: "No"

I don't know how to reply to people who ask things like "well who gives you your morals then?"...I cannot understand how they think the only way to know good behavior is a religion. 

Common sense gives me my morals.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Naked Ape said:


> Among religious people (especially the ones who rule the religions) you can find the very worse of mankind. So I would say not only you do not need it, but it's easier to be a good person without religions.
> Without religions you give up dogmas and authorities and you start thinking by yourself, which is always the best choice.
> Some religions (included Christianity) are alienating, filling us with feeling of guiltiness about sex, selfishness and other things.
> This has been understood a long while ago, already in the 18- hundreds a German philosopher, Feuerbach, wrote a book talking about the alienation which Christianity produces.
> ...


This man speaks the truth. I couldn't have said it better myself.


the cheat said:


> I was raised a Christian, and while I still believe in the message of Jesus(love each other as you love yourself), I don't identify with the religion.


I have a friend that's the same way. He holds christian beliefs, but doesn't associate himself with religion (doesn't consider himself Christian). Personally, I don't understand this concept _at all_. IMO, If you study the religion and believe in it, it doesn't matter if you go to church, you are a Christian.


----------



## hatepickingnames (May 14, 2010)

Religion...especially Christianity since it is the one that tries to take credit for being "good" the most...did not invent being "good". 

"Good" was there as an option before religions were even invented. 

Forming your rules around what is common sense and globally accepted good behavior does not equal being required for or a cause of said good behavior.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

rawrboy64 said:


> This man speaks the truth. I couldn't have said it better myself.
> 
> I have a friend that's the same way. He holds christian beliefs, but doesn't associate himself with religion (doesn't consider himself Christian). Personally, I don't understand this concept _at all_. IMO, If you study the religion and believe in it, it doesn't matter if you go to church, you are a Christian.


Well, I studied the religion because it was forced on me. Going to a catholic school can do that. 
But I don't believe God talked to the people who wrote The Old Testament. 
The New Testament, I'm not sure about, but whether Jesus was God in human form or not isn't that important to me because Jesus didn't write it, other people did, and as we know, humans can lie and exaggerate.
I don't belong to any religion anymore, but I do believe in God and if that's not okay with him, he should come here and tell me.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

the cheat said:


> But I don't believe God talked to the people who wrote The Old Testament.
> The New Testament, I'm not sure about, but whether Jesus was God in human form or not isn't that important to me because Jesus didn't write it, other people did


Wrong God instructed the ancient to write in the EXACT way so centuries later the English would translate it into the KJV which is the pure undiluted unadulterated Word of God as He intended, by God!

I have met people that made this argument sincerely.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I think Jesus had good standards and good teachings that we need, not sure about Christianity as a whole. I can't speak for it or defend it.


----------



## hatepickingnames (May 14, 2010)

Sunshine009 said:


> I think Jesus had good standards and good teachings that we need, not sure about Christianity as a whole. I can't speak for it or defend it.


Why do you give "Jesus" the credit for this? Do you think he invented the idea of good behavior? He is a celebrity spokesperson for a brand..Christianity.

People were behaving in good and bad ways far before Jesus told them what is "proper". He was simply repeating common sense and built an audience. I can lecture on physics but it doesn't mean I invented them or are responsible for them.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

hatepickingnames said:


> Why do you give "Jesus" the credit for this? Do you think he invented the idea of good behavior? He is a celebrity spokesperson for a brand..Christianity.
> 
> People were behaving in good and bad ways far before Jesus told them what is "proper". He was simply repeating common sense and built an audience. I can lecture on physics but it doesn't mean I invented them or are responsible for them.


Probably the same reason atheists can't say enough about Richard Dawkins.
And you know Jesus was Jewish, right?


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

hatepickingnames,

I agree with that. *I am for the good in all religions but I respect Jesus. I don't belong to a church.* I respect the right to go to church of your choice however and get whatever you can from it.


----------



## hatepickingnames (May 14, 2010)

the cheat said:


> Probably the same reason atheists can't say enough about Richard Dawkins.
> And you know Jesus was Jewish, right?


And? He was supposedly the son of the "god" referenced in Christianity. The details do not matter...the point is that "good" exists outside of religion and was there prior to it's invention.

I am not an atheist by the way and while I know who Dawkins is I know little about him. I am an agnostic because I hold the position that nobody really knows "what" is. In any case it is irrelevant what I believe or don't believe. "Good" and "bad" are simple concepts that exist outside of religion.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

hatepickingnames said:


> And? He was supposedly the son of the "god" referenced in Christianity. The details do not matter...the point is that "good" exists outside of religion and was there prior to it's invention.


I was just pointing out that Jesus was dead before Christianity, and before the Bible was even written down so it's a little unfair to say he's the spokesperson for a "brand" he didn't even belong to or know about.
I hate religion just as much as you.


----------



## hatepickingnames (May 14, 2010)

the cheat said:


> I was just pointing out that Jesus was dead before Christianity, and before the Bible was even written down so it's a little unfair to say he's the spokesperson for a "brand" he didn't even belong to or know about.
> I hate religion just as much as you.


I am sure "Jesus" if he existed will forgive me for being unfair


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

No.


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

Fish is said to contain good stuff for your mind, by eating fish, you become smarter. Why do Christians only eat fish on Fridays? Hey, they begin the weekend right!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Nope - it may help people to live good lives but it is not necessary! Religion has lead people to doing a lot of bad too!


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

jhanniffy said:


> Nope - it may help people to live good lives but it is not necessary! Religion has lead people to doing a lot of bad too!


^^^totally agree with this. There are good and bad aspects of religion but its just human nature to be good and help people and I dont need religion to tell me to be good.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

thesilenthunter90 said:


> totally agree with this. There are good and bad aspects of religion but its just human nature to be good and help people and I dont need religion to tell me to be good.


:yes


----------



## Doc Rice (Dec 28, 2009)

No.


----------



## 3DR (Feb 18, 2009)

No...and it's interesting because even animals many times will act "good".

A video was shared on facebook where a dog was hit on the freeway and then his friend dog risked his life to go out in traffic, and drag him slowly but surely back to safety on the road and the dog that was hit survived.

The dog didn't have any god or religious tenants telling him to "lay his life down" so to speak.

I also think there was a study done a few years ago that the most secular nations in the world actually had the lowest rates of abortion, murder, etc. Sweden was number 1.


----------



## EFD (Jul 16, 2010)

No.


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

Whoever said follow the religion of kindness had the right idea. You don't need to follow a religion to be a good person, it's clear what you should and shouldn't do.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I think the main idea should be, to treat others how you'd want to be treated, and I don't think people need religion to be aware of this and incorprate it into their lives.


----------



## Newmember (Aug 2, 2010)

My friend is christian and says god is on our side...so killing people in the other side of war is a good thing.

My christian school preaches that gays will go to hell... but all the gay people I know are the nicest people ever.

Islam, and the catholic church... I don't even have to explain.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

no, you probably don't need religion to be a loving and caring person.
in my country you can choose to go to a confirmation camp although you're an atheist. so i went there, all of my friends went too. we had a great time there but this confirmation leader wanted to talk with me about atheism and before i even notice he's asking me do i understand the fact that when i die i'm going to hell?? as an atheist i asked him does he understand that atheists don't believe in such things. after that he said i should really join a church. i'm sorry but who the hell are you? seriously what the ****. threatening with hell is not the right way to make people join a church. i've never been a very mean and sinful person and yet i'm going to hell. i think atheists have 'souls' too you know. sorry my english


----------



## Newmember (Aug 2, 2010)

lazy calm said:


> no, you probably don't need religion to be a loving and caring person.
> in my country you can choose to go to a confirmation camp although you're an atheist. so i went there, all of my friends went too. we had a great time there but this confirmation leader wanted to talk with me about atheism and before i even notice he's asking me do i understand the fact that when i die i'm going to hell?? as an atheist i asked him does he understand that atheists don't believe in such things. after that he said i should really join a church. i'm sorry but who the hell are you? seriously what the ****. threatening with hell is not the right way to make people join a church. i've never been a very mean and sinful person and yet i'm going to hell. i think atheists have 'souls' too you know. sorry my english


Yes, the "holier-than-thou" mind-set is common among religious people.


----------



## sociallyretarded (Aug 3, 2010)

No, I can't stand it when theists get all self-righteous just because they believe in something that other people doesn't.


----------



## Newmember (Aug 2, 2010)

sociallyretarded said:


> No, I can't stand it when theists get all self-righteous just because they believe in something that other people doesn't.


what doesn't make sense though, is that they believe in something that is ridiculous. They have managed to make "faith" ( aka belief without evidence) sound like a good thing. They do this brainwashing through songs... for example " Live by faith and not by sight for you...". The youngins being indoctrinated into religion never have a chance at reasoning and logical thinking.

Then they are told those who have not found god are lost souls and are damned to eternal hell. This makes religious people avoid rational thinkers... ultimately avoiding good friends.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

No.


----------



## LASVEGAS (Aug 10, 2010)

If you read my profile you might see where i am coming from.I have no belief in a caring loving god as the evidence of the pain that humans go though prove there cant be one.20,000 inocent children die everyday of starvation where is this supposed god.I am a kind hearted guy who has had all the negative stuff life can through at a person happen to me.ITS A HARD LESSON BUT LIFE IS THE SURVIVAL OF THE FITTEST MENTALLY, AND PHYSICALLY.APPROX 1 MILLION OF OUR BROTHERS AND SISTERS COMMIT SUICIDE EVERYYEAR.I SAY THESE THINGS TO GET PEOPLE TO TAKE CONTROL OF THEIR LIVES ,AND NOT LEAVE IT TO SOME AIRY FAIRY IDEA OF A CARING GOD WHICH IS OBVIOUSLY UNTRUE TO HONEST PEOPLE.BE STRONG AS I HAD TO BE, AND TRUST IN OTHERS OF GOOD WILL ,JAMES /IRELAND


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

SilentLoner said:


> No.


agreed.


----------



## solitary existence (Feb 9, 2010)

No


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Of course not.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'd say no, although I don't believe anyone is truly good (as someone already pointed out). 

It's funny this topic came up though, as last night I was thinking a lot about existence. I was thinking about how people think there is no reason for us to be here: no cause, yet at the same time still argue morality. If this is so, how can there be such things as good or bad? If there's no reason whatsoever for anything to exist, who's to say what's bad and what's good? If there's no reason for anything to exist, what gives us "rights" in our meaningless existence? If that is indeed the case, we have no rights. Nothing matters. All we have is what mankind has defined for themselves.


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

No, we need empathy to be good people.


----------



## Manfi (May 30, 2010)

**** no


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Depends what people mean by good. Good as in loving those who love you back and are good to you in general? Then sure, there's a lot of good people out there. Hell in that case even some criminals are good. But if you mean good as in forgiving the man who knocks you out, or laughs at you, or kill/hurt someone you love or whatever, then no, there aren't many of those kind of good people around. A dying breed for sure.

For the first type of good, you don't need religion. For the second type, well, it can't hurt to have some extra help. Look at most of the real great men and women. A lot of them have/had a religion.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Sometimes I think religion gets a bad tone for various reasons, but even the non-religious, I think, would recognize that religon does bring good to the world. I know it's not perfect and can certainly have its faults, but there are positive aspects.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

Religion I think turns bad, when you blindly follow it and you forget the whole purpose of what it's for. Traditional ceremonies are things I don't quite care for in religion. I do respect them, but to me they become almost like superstition. Religion is a worldly thing, and people easily get lost into it, like they would their job or anything else. Religion can be addictive.

Jesus got quite aggressive with the religious leaders, because they would totally overlook God and focus more on the silly little rules they/he created. For example, they said it was wrong for him to heal someone on a Sunday because nobody was to work on a Sunday. Anyone would agree, that is just stupid. What's more important, a day on a calendar or someone who is about to get their sight restored? They even went so far as to plucking wheat in a field to munch on was considered work.

It's sort of like a King making rules, and the King's messenger shows up with new rules but all they can think of is hey, you are breaking one of the oldest rules how dare you! The King in some form, is standing right in front of them but they actually chose his old words over the King himself. This is a conflict of loyalty, and the power of authority shifts to the people and tradition instead of God which is their entire goal to begin with.

I think it's safe to say, that anything created for the purpose of good can become the tool of evil. What better device to corrupt, than religion.


----------



## Down_But_Not_Forsaken! (Jun 21, 2006)

serendipitydodo said:


> ...Do you guys think that, if you're a good person and there is a heaven, after all, you will be allowed into Heaven? It feels like discrimination, if not, and wouldn't that go against the idea of God loving us all, as His children? I'm confused. :|


Sorry, there is no such thing as a "good person" according to Jesus -

Mark 10:17-18 And when he was gone forth into the way, there came one running, and kneeled to (Jesus), and asked him, Good Master, what shall I do that I may inherit eternal life? And Jesus said unto him, Why callest thou me good? *there is none good but one, that is, God*.

As far as your notion that "...us all, as His children" is also, according to the Word of God, a false one. Only followers of Christ, who having believed on Him alone for salvation via His sacrifice on the Cross are His children, all others, outside of Christ, are children of the devil -

John 1:12 *But as many as received him, to them gave he power to become the sons (and daughters) of God, even to them that believe on his name*:

Galatians 3:26 For ye are all the children of God *by faith in Christ Jesus*.

1 John 3:10 In this the children of God are manifest, and the children of the devil: *whosoever doeth not righteousness is not of God*, neither he that loveth not his brother.

Now, lest you say "i believe in Christ", therefore that makes me a child of God, the Bible also says the "devil believes, and trembles" He knows there is a God, he knows beyond a shadow of a doubt, and his belief makes him tremble at the thought of the torment that awaits him in hell (aka 'the Lake of Fire') for his rebellion against God. So belief, Biblically speaking, does not just mean mental ascent but allowing God to not only be Saviour but Lord of our lives.

Jesus said He was the only way to God, that only in His Name do we find salvation and that there were only two roads, the broad road that leads to eternal destruction and the narrow road that leads to life everlasting. Jesus is the latter road - religion is the former road!

Ray


----------

